# Sam Anderson holds forth on loving his dachshund and other Animal Voyages



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thought I would share some excellent writing on the experience of loving a dog. It is sandwiched in a (rather long) piece about humans and our relationships with animals. Sam Anderson writes the section on Snow Leopards (you'll have to scroll past the icelandic horses section), but begins and ends his piece describing his life with Walnut, a longhaired dachshund. I hope you enjoy it. 

Here is a brief snippet:
"I have a ridiculous dog named Walnut. He is as domesticated as a beast can be: a purebred longhaired miniature dachshund with fur so thick it feels rich and creamy, like pudding. His tail is a huge spreading golden fan, a clutch of sunbeams. He looks less like a dog than like a tropical fish. People see him and gasp. Sometimes I tell Walnut right out loud that he is my precious little teddy bear pudding cup sweet boy snuggle-stinker."









The Fantastical Beauty of Icelandic Horses


These stout little creatures look like My Little Ponies on Mars. The photographer Gareth McConnell had to see for himself.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Most members are going to hit a paywall. I can attest that the photos are gorgeous, and rather like the idea of animal cafes. Who doesn’t need pet therapy after these pandemic/endemic times? Glad I have had my own poodle that helped me through. Some folks aren’t able to have animal pals in their home situations. I couldn’t have an Icelandic horse…


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I used a gift link, so I would be interested in knowing if anyone hits a paywall. I know my own dogs have helped me through so much just by being themselves.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

"You have access to this article thanks to someone you know." 

It's working for me, and, thank you!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> "You have access to this article thanks to someone you know."
> 
> It's working for me, and, thank you!


Me too! Thanks!


----------

